# Would love to hear two day transfer success stories please



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

After the most stressful week of my life I amazingly have my precious little two day embryo on board   we had only two eggs mature so we were very lucky   the little embryo is a three cell slightly asymmetrical two cells are bigger than the third no fragmentation but good quality   I am worrying if my little embie has continued dividing as I know blasts are generally more successful   dont get me wrong I am so lucky to have this little miracle and a chance but do I have a good chance   I love this little embie already so much I am trying to stay positive and relaxed so I figured hearing some two day transfer success stories will give me hope  . Thank you xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey hun, sorry I don't really know the answer but I'm sure there are lots of sucsess stories out there. Just wanted to say congratulations on being PUPO      We were all worried about you x Just because it isn't a blast now, you don't know what your little embie is doing as we speak.


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi staceyemma, both my children aged 5 years and nearly 6 month old were 2 cell 2 day transfers. Good luck to you.x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Staceyemma,

I include a helpful link. You can email them directly and get answers about your embies. You should come to TWW thread. There is lots of people on their two week wait there chatting. .

This is the link for the embryo info

http://fertilitylabinsider.com/2010/11/embryo-stages-progression/

Sash

/links


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I had two embryos put back on day 2!! One fragmented and the other was only slighty better! I am now 32 weeks pregnant with a bab girl!! I stand by the idea that embryos are better off in the womb as soon as possible rather than in a dish! All my other transfers were day 3 and top quality embryos and yet they failed! 

Good luck hun! My fingers are crossed!! x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting everyone   I guess I assumed I'd have a few embryos to play with but I guess I only need one.  
Apparently one of my ovaries had started to ovulate so I lost a few eggs  

I more worried the fact it is a 3 cell? isnt it supposed to be 2 or 4 cell?
xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I am sure that 3 cell is fine, the normal range on day 2 is between 2-4 cells, so your smack bang in the middle! Perfect if you ask me!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Lollipops you are really kind   I must stay away from google  
Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way  
xxx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

This pregnancy was a day 2 transfer and my beautiful daughter was also a day 2 transfer.

We had day 3 transfers inbetween but they never stayed.

I would only do a day2 again as maybe mine like going in on day 2!!


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi staceyemma,
I also had a 2 day transfer, our clinic advised against letting the embryos go to blast for male factor infertility as apparently they are better off back inside! I know there are lots of different theories but we listened to our dr and now im almost 8 months pregnant with a little girl! 
I am sending you lots of     and  
It CAN work xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

the little boy in my avatar was a 3 cell 2 day transfer 

Donna Marie


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely stories everyone it's VERY much appreciated, I feel much more positive  

xxx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi

I got a BFP on FRiday from a 2 days transfer x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow catbob congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess I think Id of had more chance with two embies transferred? xx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

I also had a BFP from a 2 day transfer. Sadly it wasn't to be and I m/c but my little embie still made it that far    Re worrying about 3 instead of 4 cells, just think that if the embryologist had checked just an hour later, it could have been 4.

Good luck   

Love Pinot xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Pinot everyone sharing their stories means a lot xx


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had my FET on friday the 18th too!!!

I had 2 day embryos... one 4 cells... one 3 cells!
PRAYING also lol

Last time with my fresh cycle i also had a 2 day transfer and got my  

praying i get this time too! im going insane on my


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello!

Its crazy this 2ww isn't it!!! xxx Good luck hunni! Lets hope for BFP's for us!!!! xxx


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Morning ladies, what a refreshing start to my day reading all your inspiration stories!! Just yest I had 2 x day 2 embies put back, 1x4 cell & 1x5 cell and have been anxious about the transfer only being on day 2. I guess it's in God's hands now and all we can do is wait but it's been lovely reading success stories from those of you in the same boat as me.

Cozivf, good luck for OTD...if ur 4 days before me are you due to test on 01.06? We're 05.06 which is Golden Jubilee day so I'm hoping for some good news but surely will be a day I will never forget. Best of luck during your 2ww xx


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

yup my OTD is 1st... by bday is the 6th! i HOPE im pregant

I am 7dpo and 5dpt today (obviously 2dt)

i tested today LOLOLOLOL i know im NUTS... negetive


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Staceyemma,

I had 3 day 2 embies transferred and have recently got a BFP. It's very, very early days but, like you, I was worrying as the norm is day 3 or 5. Hope this helps and good luck.


Barbs x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that Barbs xxxxx

Cozivf you silly sausage its way too early!xx  

Good luck to you too Maximom xxx

any more 2 day transfer success stories.

xx

Has anyone had any cramping etc? any signs?


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Cozivf, stay away from those pee sticks or I'll have to send the   around too urs. U'll drive urself crazy girl!!!

Only 13 more sleeps till I test   

Best wishes girls, hopefully we will all one day get our hearts desire

Lynn xx


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

Got my BFP... forgot to post lol

I am 4 weeks tody


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

I had a 2 day embryo put back on my 1st cycle and had a beautiful baby boy! Since then I had 2x 3 day embies, 4x 3day frosties (over 2 cycles) and 2 x 5 days blastocysts back they were all BFN. 

So please don't worry that it's only 2 days when transferred. If it's meant to be, it'll be.

Hang in there and good luck hon


----------

